# Anyone ever heard of Aisling Financial Services Limited?



## propertyprof (1 Nov 2006)

the title pretty much covers the lot!


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Nov 2006)

Are they offering services here in Ireland?


----------



## triplex (2 Nov 2006)

They should be registered with the financial regulator. send email query to [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2006)

If they are registered with another _EU _national regulator then presumably they can operate in _Ireland_? After all _Rabo _are regulated by the _Dutch CB _and not _IFSRA_ for example.


----------



## triplex (3 Nov 2006)

Any financial institution established and regulated in another EU member state must notify the regulator of the member state in which the company intends to do business of that intention. It's called 'freedom to provide services' that is, if the company does not have a physical base in the target member state .  If the company intends to set up a branch/office other than a head office, it's called 'freedom of establishment' . 

Either way, the regulator should be informed.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Nov 2006)

A few years back I made a complaint to _IFSRA _and the _ASAI _about some _UK _crowd who were using (in my opinion) very dodgy advertising in free local newspapers (e.g. advertising huge returns with no qualification on how guaranteed or dependent on other factors they were). _ASAI _ told me it was _IFSRA's _responsibility. _IFSRA _told me that the company was _UK FSA _regulated and that they could pass the complaint on to them but (a) could/would do nothing about it themselves and (b) would/could not keep me abreast of any developments on the _FSA _side with the complaint. The fact that they were not _IFSRA _"registered" (?) or authorised didn't seem to matter.


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Nov 2006)

It would be helpful if the OP mentioned why they are asking about Aisling Financial Services.  I suspect it's a UK query, so much of the speculation around whether or not they are operating in Ireland may be redundant.


----------

